# Advice for moving or living in Portugal



## engakuis (Jun 21, 2015)

Hi,
Many apologies in advance if this is another of many posts on the same subject. I have looked at some posts with similar situations, but I wanted to post to talk about my specific situation and see if I can glean any advice.
My parents own a small 2 bed apartment on the Algarve in one of the many holiday villages which hang to the coastline. They did not want the hassle of renting the property when they purchased it, so much of the year it remains empty. While I am not a massive fan of the town it is in, I have always felt it to be a shame that the property is empty as it is really lovely and it comes to life after a couple of days in residence. 
My wife is from Brazil so she speaks Portuguese, but I only have the basics. Enough to get around and do a bit of shopping etc.
For various reasons my parents have been thinking of selling the property as they spend quite allot on the maintenance of it and they rarely visit the place. I have suggested to them that perhaps my wife and I could move into it in a long term basis, remove the maintenance costs for them and in the long run, try and make it pay for itself somehow. The both seemed surprisingly enthusiastic about the idea.
The idea of living in Portugal is an idyllic one and I love the idea of a life in a sunny place away from the grog of the UK. We are both in our mid 30's, we both rent a flat and live a 'get by' existence with a combined income of probably around £35,000; and both bored to death. We have no children or debts etc. However, we also have not got any specific certificated skill of which to use in the continent. My day job is mainly administrative and I have some experience of web and print design on a very minute private scale.
So I was wondering if anyone with experience would know if under the circumstances they think that it would be a good idea to give it a go? Would we be able to get work? Would we be able to live a nice life? Would we get on with locals or would we step on peoples toes?
Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## oronero (Aug 24, 2012)

I suggest that you go over for a couple of weeks on holiday and investigate what possible opportunities exist for yourselves...at least you'll have two weeks in the sunshine.


----------



## In 2 bikes (Apr 18, 2013)

with all respect, I think it comes down to how much money you guys think you require to live in the Algarve, with Algarve's prices and once you have you have answered that, the next question is how to make that money happen.

If you perhaps choose to work in the 'service industry' you would be up against all the locals vying for the same jobs which includes those who are travelling in for the season.

If you want to do the at-home I.T. thing then it might be worth establishing that first before you came. Then you would know how much that is bringing in. Better to find that out first rather than week 4 in the Algarve when cash flow may not be as expected.

Then there is the issue of once you are here and have subsequently dropped into 'residency' status, you may have to 'fess' up to the tax authorities here your income, which we all know then reduces your income.

I wish you the best of luck in your research..


----------



## BodgieMcBodge (Mar 8, 2013)

Reality check. It all depends on "who" you are and how you want to live. Being here for a two week holiday is so very different to living here. If you have the opportunity take the longest possible period of unpaid leave where you can return to your jobs, 3 months? and be here in the low season to see if you can make a go of it in the rain when there are fewer visitors. Depending on what you think is a way to make a living you will be competing with locals and their already established support networks. Some expats do make a home here and some expats go bankrupt, there is no magic formulae. Try it as it may work for you but make sure you have an "escape route" to get back to your previous life in case it doesn't.


----------



## engakuis (Jun 21, 2015)

Many thanks for the replies!
Hmmm... I'm not gauging a huge amount of positivity here.
Don't get me wrong, I understand that there would more than likely be a high level of hoop jumping to consider. I have lived abroad before, but only in an English speaking country. I also understand that Portugal is in a recession at present.
I was really trying to understand if I had a good opportunity or not. In terms of the apartment, I would only have to pay the amenities. I perhaps considered if there might be something an Brit could help with. I know there are many British people who own properties in the Algarve, perhaps having someone English around might be helpful?
But the last time I went in 2012, I did not feel all that welcome. I kind of felt that the Portuguese were tolerant of Brits. Perhaps the Brits who go to the town are a bit of a pain in the arse! lol


----------

